# Finding Passion. Again.



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Years ago, as I neared my 65th birthday, I lamented that I was riding mtb less and gravel more because I was tired of trying to go hard and fast, which I always sucked at anyway. I decided to hell with that, and started riding slow and easy, saving energy for bursts when needed. And that was my first rekindling of the passion. 

Fast forward 5 years to this spring. I was doing fine on a rocky climb until I pushed the pedals hard to loft the front wheel onto a big rock. My back went into spasms, down I went. I was barely able to hobble back to the trailhead, where happily someone was walking by who loaded the bike onto the rack for me. For the rest of the season I rode my gravel bike, telling myself I'd get back to the woods in the fall. Fall came, and I hate to admit I found myself worrying about getting hurt and stranded. I'd become a wuss. Invincibility has drained out of me as I've aged. The body isn't what it used to be. Looking at my Pony Rustler made me feel guilty.

This morning I reattached one of my balls (two would be overkill) and headed to a local state park I know well. I stayed away from the gnarly stuff. No power moves. If I couldn't roll over it, I'd get off and walk it. And it was great. Cold air on my face. Stripping of layers. Crackling leaves and sticks under those 3" tires. Pling-pling-pling of branches on the spokes. Dancing with the rocks. Enjoying my 2 wheel ATV of a bike.

So begins another phase of my mtb career. The riding is oh so tame, but not lame. There's still passion and pleasure to be had, and I'm still out there.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Great post! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

I never had enough power for the power moves anyway, so I have always had to stick to the tame stuff. It has still been enough to keep me riding all these years.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Being out in the world, smelling dirt and leaves, breathing clean air -- those are the important things.

The rest is just gravy.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

I struggle with this (only 52). No medical issues yet, but honestly just get bored riding the same local trails that we have ridden for years, and my riding partner is pretty content with the routine, so we seem to do the same loop over and over. I do love being out, and purchased a new bike this year, so my passion has been rekindled. Also my 17 year old son is finally showing a little interest, so that helps. 

I will say that I am not nearly as fast as I used to be and I am ok with that. The new bike has helped and with the "modern" geometry, I am cleaning things I could never ride before so I am seeing some progression so that doesn't suck.

Glad you are back at it.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Gasp4Air said:


> So begins another phase of my mtb career. The riding is oh so tame, but not lame. There's still passion and pleasure to be had, and I'm still out there.


*
Great post *and a lesson I learned for myself not long ago. I rode hard and heavy in my 20s and 30s then took my 40s off and resumed riding at 50. _Boy did I suffer _until I made my peace with the fact that I'm not ever going to ride like I did before - this is a different season to my life. That's not to say that I'm not riding well and in some ways better than then. But like you, the passion is back when I got my attitude right and I'm not trying to set KOM on Strava, I'm just "still out there" like you. That's enough.

Don't stop. Don't ever stop.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

TheBaldBlur said:


> *
> Great post *and a lesson I learned for myself not long ago. I rode hard and heavy in my 20s and 30s then took my 40s off and resumed riding at 50. _Boy did I suffer _until I made my peace with the fact that I'm not ever going to ride like I did before - this is a different season to my life. That's not to say that I'm not riding well and in some ways better than then. But like you, the passion is back when I got my attitude right and I'm not trying to set KOM on Strava, I'm just "still out there" like you. That's enough.
> 
> Don't stop. Don't ever stop.


Other than recovery, don't let the 50's slow you down and convince you to ride any less hard (unless you fear an injury or something along those lines). It certainly takes a more concerted effort at our age when it comes to targeted workouts and building in the recovery time, but it can be worth it.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

So badass!

I'm a late starter to mountain biking. I learned the basics at 48 and although it was a steep learning curve I did ok. In fact, it led me on the path to many other fun activities in my 50's, like downhill mountain biking, ice biking, downhill skiing, running (both middle and long distance), weight lifting (Olympic lifts and crossfit) and this summer I learned to surf. 

Taking up a new activity or revisiting an activity midlife or beyond is not easy but it is possible. Congrats Gasp4air you rock!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

"'m a late starter to mountain biking. I learned the basics at 48 and although it was a steep learning curve I did ok. In fact, it led me on the path to many other fun activities in my 50's, like downhill mountain biking, ice biking, downhill skiing, running (both middle and long distance), weight lifting (Olympic lifts and crossfit) and this summer I learned to surf. 

Taking up a new activity or revisiting an activity midlife or beyond is not easy but it is possible."

Also, highly recommended for delaying or the onset of Alzheimer's or Dementia.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mikesee said:


> Being out in the world, smelling dirt and leaves, breathing clean air -- those are the important things.
> 
> The rest is just gravy.


Yup, whether I'm outside riding, hiking, or simply digging holes, just as long as I'm outside, the rest is gravy.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

That's what my dad said to me back in the 70s when he found my stash in my room. "I was looking for a pen and the rest was gravy". Never heard that one before but fits the bill. Just being out there. Good for the soul.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

So far so good @53... not bored with work commutes, the wide variety of local trails and still manage to hit nice rocky stuff maybe 1-2x per month to mix it up a bit. I tend to gravitate toward longer more endurance sort of rides and some gravel grinds more of the time these days.

I'm less fond of bike camping events the past few years.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

This article made me smile

*He's done it! 82-year-old cyclist 'overwhelmed' as he hits one million miles
*









Russ Mantle has achieved the absolutely remarkable feat of becoming the first person in the UK to cycle one million miles in his life, aged 82.

Mr Mantle, from Aldershot in Hampshire, said he was "overwhelmed by the interest" in his achievement, as he checked off the final four miles on the way to Canal Café in Mytchett, near his home.

The former carpenter and joiner has averaged a staggering 14,700 miles every year for the last 68 years, having first started cycling in 1951.

He said: "I'm completely overwhelmed by the interest in the amount of miles I've cycled.

"I haven't really been going for it, the miles have just naturally piled up because I enjoy cycling so much that's it's just natural to be a mile-eater.

"This year is my lowest mileage year at 8,000 miles. Hitting a million miles is just another milestone. On to the next one. Maybe when I'm 100 I'll make two million."

Mr Mantle began his odyssey without the benefit of Strava or GPS recording, so he wrote down details of his rides in paper diaries (including results from many race wins in time trials).

He was a key member of West Surrey CTC, leading rides for the club for 20 years, and is still a member of several cycling groups.

Cycling UK director, Nicola Marshall said: "This is an amazing achievement by an everyday man who's done something quite extraordinary.

"He's made cycling a part of his life and over the years the miles have clocked up. But you don't have to ride a million miles to be amazing, you just need to replace those local trips you might drive with the bike."

Mr Mantle's rides have included trips in America, Canada, across mainland Europe and throughout the UK.

This milestone is the equivalent of riding Land's End to John o'Groats 1,052 times, circumnavigating the Earth 40 times, or travelling to the moon and back twice.









sauce https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...HY0SzNMAhaySEpgkPCQmi8Ojg#0jKF64t6CVVqvB4r.99


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Humbling.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Great post, it’s a bit of a transition to just riding for the enjoyment of riding and enjoying the view, I can’t ride hard anywhere so I just ride.


----------

